# Help



## Lellikelli (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi all
My daughter is 7 and has been insulin dependant for nearly 4yrs. Her school have all of a sudden without warning decided to withdraw the volunteers who do the lunchtime injection. Under the Equality Act 2010 surely there in breach of a duty of care to her and whilst in their care surely they have a duty to her.  Am in the process of seeking legal advice, have liaised with the GP and consultant but not going anywhere fast have also raised concerns with the local councillor has anyone found themselves in this predicament ?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Lellikelli, welcome to the forum  Are you aware of the Children with Diabetes website? it would be worth asking this question there also (they don't have a forum, but do have an email list). I'm not a parent so can't answer your question, but hopefully someone here or on the CWD site can help - I'm sure this is not the first time this has happened. 

Good luck!


----------



## bev (Nov 26, 2012)

Lellikelli said:


> Hi all
> My daughter is 7 and has been insulin dependant for nearly 4yrs. Her school have all of a sudden without warning decided to withdraw the volunteers who do the lunchtime injection. Under the Equality Act 2010 surely there in breach of a duty of care to her and whilst in their care surely they have a duty to her.  Am in the process of seeking legal advice, have liaised with the GP and consultant but not going anywhere fast have also raised concerns with the local councillor has anyone found themselves in this predicament ?




Hi Lellikelli,

I'm afraid the School are under no obligation to do the injection - it is purely a voluntary thing. No-one can force someone to do an injection on someone else - not even a child. I know its wrong and I know lots of families with the same problem but unfortunately there is little you can do. Can your daughter inject herself? Is there any reason for the sudden change of mind? You wont get far with legal advice I'm afraid as there is no legislation to cover such things - not even the Equality Act can cover it.

Have your team discussed a pump? It would be a lot easier for your daughter/School to cope with it as it doesnt involve injecting - just pressing buttons (well much more than that but it would take away the need to inject!).Bev


----------



## Hanmillmum (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, this is concerning ! 

Have the school said why they are withdrawing the volunteers? Are there any teaching assistants or teachers who can do this instead or any alternatives they can offer ?

Hope you get somewhere with this


----------



## soostark (Nov 28, 2012)

hi there
im really new this this, my son was diagnosed about 3 weeks ago,
but we have a care plan put in place, and the diabetes nursee said that the plan is goverment bound, meaning the school have to abide by whatever the care plan says, and in ours it says about him being injected by a staff member, so they have to provide someone at the school to inject him (at the moment hubby is going in to do it)
so it might be worthwhile checking the care plan if you havent done so recently, or even getting it reviewed/
but like i said im totally new to this so dont know to much


----------



## Copepod (Nov 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, lellikelli.

Sorry to hear about the issues. As bev says, perhaps CWD can help. 

Out of interest, why has the volunteer scheme in your child's school been withdrawn? Because of a problem with the injections / blood tests etc? Because of a change in insurance policy? Or something else?


----------



## bev (Nov 28, 2012)

soostark said:


> hi there
> im really new this this, my son was diagnosed about 3 weeks ago,
> but we have a care plan put in place, and the diabetes nursee said that the plan is goverment bound, meaning the school have to abide by whatever the care plan says, and in ours it says about him being injected by a staff member, so they have to provide someone at the school to inject him (at the moment hubby is going in to do it)
> so it might be worthwhile checking the care plan if you havent done so recently, or even getting it reviewed/
> but like i said im totally new to this so dont know to much



Hi Soostark,

I'm afraid your team are not correct.The 'care plan' has to be followed - but only after the team/family/School are in full agreement with it. If someone volunteers to do the injections then all well and good - but there is no 'legal' obligation and if no-one volunteers there isnt anything you can do. Some Schools are great and ask for volunteers but many dont and because it isnt legislation then Schools cant be forced to either. If you do have someone who has volunteered thats great and you wont need to worry - unless they leave the School of course!Most teaching Unions advise staff not to get involved for 'insurance reasons'.Bev


----------

